# I seen this diet but dont know the name could this work for cutting? HELP!



## nflmak (Apr 1, 2014)

Basically Monday and Tuesday you eat high fat high protein and low carbs. Wednesday you fast for 24 hrs. Thursday and Friday low carb low fat high protein. Then Saturday and Sunday you reload with high carbs low fat and moderat protein. So I seen this diet posted by a guy name Elliott Hulse and those are the basics. Anyone heard of this diet or tired it? Im currently on the Anabolic diet so it wouldnt be that hard for me to do this since im basically doing this minus the fasting on wed and low fat on thursday and friday. Any input? Thanks.


----------



## flood (Apr 1, 2014)

where did u seen it


----------



## nflmak (Apr 2, 2014)

flood said:


> where did u seen it



It was on a youtube link here is the link if you want to check it out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gicPn3nAPQ it seems like its similar to the Anabolic diet but with a fasting day and 2 low fat low carb days. Just curious would it work and what is the fasting day for does it help in loosing fat?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Apr 3, 2014)

nflmak said:


> Basically Monday and Tuesday you eat high fat high protein and low carbs. Wednesday you fast for 24 hrs. Thursday and Friday low carb low fat high protein. Then Saturday and Sunday you reload with high carbs low fat and moderat protein. So I seen this diet posted by a guy name Elliott Hulse and those are the basics. Anyone heard of this diet or tired it? Im currently on the Anabolic diet so it wouldnt be that hard for me to do this since im basically doing this minus the fasting on wed and low fat on thursday and friday. Any input? Thanks.



*"A camel is a horse designed by a committee."*

It means that when you get a bunch of people together (or combine a lot of different ideas) to improve ANYTHING, you end up with something is completely different. 

In other words, it is a...

*Hybrid Diet*

It's bits and pieces of every other diet thrown in together. 

Hybrid = Half of one thing and half of another.  The technical term is, "Half Ass".  

The primary reason that it works is that you take is you have decreased you caloric intake.  

*Foundation of Weight/Fat Loss*

The foundation of EVERY weight loss program is taking in fewer calories than you burn.  

That means NO diet that does not first address decreasing/expending more calories than you need will every work for weight/fat loss. 

Thus, EVERY diet in which you have a calorie deficit will work. 

*24 Hour Fast*

Your are definitely decreasing your daily/weekly caloric intake by fasting.  

There is not much value in fasting.  You going to feel like crap.

It is also becomes mentally tough to starve yourself. 

*Fast Weight Loss = More Muscle Loss*

Any fast weight loss program is going to decrease a larger percentage of your muscle mass. 

Think of it like trimming fat off meat.  

When you chop it off quickly, you end up cutting more of the meat/muscle off. 

If you take your time and trim it slowly, you get more fat off and keep more of the meat/muscle. 

*Macros*

There is definitely something to manipulating the percentage of carbohydrate, protein and fat in your diet. 

However, the FIRST step in weight loss is to decrease you caloric intake.

*Drs. John Ivy and Layne Norton*

Ivy is an Exercise Physiologist and Norton is a Nutritionist. 

Both have presented documented research that shows that the most effective method of decreasing body fat and retaining muscle mass is to to gradually decrease you caloric intake. 

*Dropping Calories*

The data shows that decreasing your caloric intake by about 10% works best.  

*Example: 3000 kcal Day Intake*

Decrease you caloric intake about 300 kcal a day.  

So, instead of ingesting 3000 kcal a day, you are now taking in 2700 kcal a day. 

Other on this board have posted the same information. 

*Sticking Point*

Every weight/fat loss diet has a sticking point. 

That occurs due to...

*The General Adaptation Syndrome*

In plain English, that means you body "Resets your metabolism" and learns to maintain body fat and muscle on you new lower caloric diet. 

That means weight loss will take place for 2 - 4 weeks.  Then your body will figure it out and learn to maintain you weight. 

*Rebooting You Weight/Fat Loss*

Once you hit your sticking point, you need to once again decrease you caloric intake about 10%. 

*Example: 2700 kcal A Day*

Take you kcal a day down to about 2430 kcal a day (2700 X 10% = 270.  2700 - 270 = 2430).

*Goal Weight*

Once you reach your goal weight, you gradually increase you caloric intake every so slowly.  

While you will have some increase in body fat, the gradual increase in kcals insures that it is more muscle than fat. 

*Yo-Yo Diet*

Dropping weight and increasing your kcals too high too quickly falls into "Yo-Yo Dieting".  

Research has shown that you end up gaining more fat back. 

*Summary*

The Hybrid Diet will work but it is senseless.  

The Hybrid Diet is like using a sledgehammer to kill a fly.  

A fly swatter works and does less damage. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 3, 2014)

nflmak said:


> Basically Monday and Tuesday you eat high fat high protein and low carbs. Wednesday you fast for 24 hrs. Thursday and Friday low carb low fat high protein. Then Saturday and Sunday you reload with high carbs low fat and moderat protein. So I seen this diet posted by a guy name Elliott Hulse and those are the basics. Anyone heard of this diet or tired it? Im currently on the Anabolic diet so it wouldnt be that hard for me to do this since im basically doing this minus the fasting on wed and low fat on thursday and friday. Any input? Thanks.



I would be scared to do that with the fasting I would think that you would end up losing more muscle that BF. I have had good luck with a low carb cycle then a primal paleo.I have watched some of Elliotts stuff before always took it with a grain of salt.


----------



## nflmak (Apr 3, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *"A camel is a horse designed by a committee."*
> 
> It means that when you get a bunch of people together (or combine a lot of different ideas) to improve ANYTHING, you end up with something is completely different.
> 
> ...






Thanks bro great info. I am not going to do this diet that he has but instead stick to the anabolic diet that im currently on. I like this diet so far and feel really good, my strength has actually gone up while on this diet so far. I def need to start counting calories if im going to lean out. But thanks for the input.


----------



## flood (Apr 8, 2014)

nflmak said:


> It was on a youtube link here is the link if you want to check it out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gicPn3nAPQ it seems like its similar to the Anabolic diet but with a fasting day and 2 low fat low carb days. Just curious would it work and what is the fasting day for does it help in loosing fat?


I remember him, 'Yo Elliot' or something. I liked his vids. Good times. Sounds like it's a variant of intermittent fasting and CKD. Hard to say, there are so many body types, especially insulin resistant or not. Are you familiar with the Fasting Twins, Twin Muscle Workout? They're into IF and so is Dr Mercola and they have good vids out on it. Check this FAQ: http://www.reddit.com/r/ketogains/wiki/index


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *"A camel is a horse designed by a committee."*
> 
> It means that when you get a bunch of people together (or combine a lot of different ideas) to improve ANYTHING, you end up with something is completely different.
> 
> ...



Wow, extremely helpful.  Thanks!


----------

